# Der Acer S242HLCBID okay?



## Gamefruit93 (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Monitor und dieser hier ist bald im Angebot:
Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm Slim LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ist der gut?
Anwendungsgebiet: Filme und Spiele.


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2012)

Zum Acer kann ich nichts sagen, diese sind zu empfehlen:


ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S24A300B bei notebooksbilliger.de
letzteren habe ich selbst und finde keinen Grund zu mäkeln

Gruß


----------



## Gamefruit93 (5. Februar 2012)

Bei Alternate hat der Acer S242HLCBID nur 5 Sterne Bewertungen bekommen,
Ich denke ich werde es waagen.
Ansonsten gehts zurück zu Amazon.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte kurz das bessere Modell von Acer und hatte mir daher ein paar andere angesehen. Für meinen Geschmack haben die einen zu ausgeprägten Blaustich gehabt


----------



## lukas1234321 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich würde den Asus nehmen den Painkiller vorgeschlagen hat. Ich habe ihn selber und der Monitor ist der Hammer! Super Farben, Tolles Bild, Bild Qualität usw...
Echt ein Super Super Teil!!!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. Februar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Asus nehmen den Painkiller vorgeschlagen hat. Ich habe ihn selber und der Monitor ist der Hammer! Super Farben, Tolles Bild, Bild Qualität usw...
> Echt ein Super Super Teil!!!


 
Painkiller hat hier gar nicht gepostet. 

Ich hab den Monitor grade hier stehen und bin top zufrieden.


----------



## lukas1234321 (8. Februar 2012)

Oh... Sorry! Ich meinte facehugger!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich kann das was Doc Bak gesagt hat nicht bestätigen.
Ich habe den und meinen alten Acer verglichen und der hatte einen leichten Blaustich.
Bei diesem hier ist keiner zu sehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte alleine 3 Modelle von diesem Acer Slim Line S243HLbmii gesehen ( unterschiedliche Chargen ), und alle hatten keine saubere Farbe


----------



## Gamefruit93 (8. Februar 2012)

Den hab ich doch gar nicht?
Ich habe den CBID.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2012)

Das weiß ich doch, nur war mir bei etlichen Modellen so ein Farbstich aufgefallen ( mal mehr oder wenige rauffällig ). Selbst bei dem von meinem Kumpel ist so eine leichte Verfärbung erkennbar ( ca 2 Jahre altes 22" Modell ).


----------



## Gamefruit93 (8. Februar 2012)

Dann komm vorbei und schau ihn dir an.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das weiß ich doch, nur war mir bei etlichen Modellen so ein Farbstich aufgefallen ( mal mehr oder wenige rauffällig ). Selbst bei dem von meinem Kumpel ist so eine leichte Verfärbung erkennbar ( ca 2 Jahre altes 22" Modell ).



Kann ich nachvollziehen! Ist mir im Media Markt auch aufgefallen. Bei Blu-Rays (welch Ironie "blau") war das leider schon sehr deutlich zu sehen!

@ TE 

Aber gut das deiner so läuft wie er soll!


----------

